# Ball Python Eating Pics!!



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Fed my female ball python a med rat today. She took it without any hesitation.

Heres some pics like I promised...


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

damn


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

was it live feeding


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

View attachment 71583
nice looking ball heres my boa feeding


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> was it live feeding
> [snapback]1141702[/snapback]​


Nope, it was frozen thawed. But I hand fed her, holding onto the rats tail, and she took it out of my hand.

I plan on feeding her live once, and she takes anything, just for the show, then ill tape it and post it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

spec-v said:


> View attachment 71583
> nice looking ball heres my boa feeding
> [snapback]1141730[/snapback]​


Thanks, you have a nice Boa. How big is she/he right now, and how old. What size rats?, are you feeding him/her?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a live feeding is always good...... snakes cannot live on frozen alone


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> a live feeding is always good...... snakes cannot live on frozen alone
> [snapback]1142106[/snapback]​












Are you serious? I hope not.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

very nice, I havent tried to feed anything that big 
to my ball python yet. Im pretty sure that he could 
handle it though.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!
How much does he weigh???
Male or female? Boy or Girl??? (shall I go farther?







)....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

3xtacie said:


> Sweet!!!
> How much does he weigh???
> Male or female? Boy or Girl??? (shall I go farther?
> 
> ...


Female, uhmmmmm that would make her a BOY!, haha jk.....shes 700 grams, 3 feet 2 inches.

psychofish21: The widest girth on your ball python, is about the size of mouse or rat you should feed to your ball python ever 7 -14 days. Im sure you know this already, however you may not. This was a medium rat, about 6 inches long(without tail.) She took it no problem. I forgot to weigh the rat, however I will next feeding, or when I buy more rats.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yum yum yum!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

beautiful sneake :nod:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > a live feeding is always good...... snakes cannot live on frozen alone
> ...


well they can.... but IMO live treats are always good


----------

